# Battle on the Beach 2016



## SimonJKH (1 Jan 2016)

Well I've paid up for this. Anyone else going?

http://www.battleonthebeach.co.uk/


----------



## Citius (1 Jan 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## huwsparky (1 Jan 2016)

Might pop down to watch this.


----------



## Citius (1 Jan 2016)

Enter it man....!


----------



## huwsparky (1 Jan 2016)

No bike. Know of anywhere I could hire one? Would a normal CX bike be OK or would the bike need to be different to take extra wide tires?

Edit - just seen its very limited soft and from the info so a normal CX bike should do it. If I could find a bike I'd give that a go!


----------



## Citius (2 Jan 2016)

Cross bike or 29er MTB would be the best options. Entries are now sold out anyway, but there is a reserve list..


----------



## SimonJKH (2 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> I'm in.


Excellent. You done it before?


----------



## Citius (2 Jan 2016)

Yes, raced there in 2014 - made the wrong bike choice (CX bike). This year, I'm on a flat bar 29er HT...


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2016)

Ohhh not nice on the transmission ?


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jan 2016)

I dithered over entering yesterday- looong drive and I do a lot of miles for a living- and, well, that's that till next year. Have fun. 

Whats wrong with a cx bike on the beach anyroad?


----------



## Citius (2 Jan 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Whats wrong with a cx bike on the beach anyroad?



On the beach itself, a CX bike is ideal - perfect even. The sand is extremely firm (the RAF occasionally lands C-130s on it) and the beach section is long, straight and fast, especially with a tailwind. So on the drops on a CX gets you a bit more aero than you would be on an MTB. Once you are off the beach and back into the singletrack/woods, it's a different matter - and in terms of time per lap, you probably spend longer off the beach than you do on it. In fairness, there's no massive advantage for any type of bike, but after previous experience on a CX, I'm choosing a 29er HT this time round. Lots of others will choose differently...


----------



## SimonJKH (3 Jan 2016)

Well I have no option but the cx bike. Fingers crossed!


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2016)

I am not racing again so it is a no for me, it falls on my 60th birthday so it would have been a good way to mark it though.


----------



## Citius (3 Jan 2016)

I think there are probably a few V60s entered, there were last time...


----------



## SimonJKH (3 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> I think there are probably a few V60s entered, there were last time...


Great, I won't be the oldest one there then!


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> I think there are probably a few V60s entered, there were last time...



Arthritus put an end to my racing about 10 years ago, I am still cycling and swimming etc. but no more racing as I cannot push down as hard as I used to and definitely no running. 

Have fun though, it looks like a good event.


----------



## huwsparky (22 Mar 2016)

How did you guys get on? Weather didn't look all that bad!!!


----------



## SimonJKH (23 Mar 2016)

Ups and downs... It was dry, which is always a bonus for Wales. Good atmosphere at the start line with everyone in high spirits and keen for the off (despite being assaulted by some horrific music over the PA). Racing along the beach was great fun - worth the price of entry on its own. Flat out for a good 6 km. Into the technical stuff my poor bike handling skills were exposed. I was on the ground a couple of times, but all part of the fun! Getting into the single track section on the first lap is the mother of all pinch-points, and those of us who'd started near the back just had to stand and queue... but we were all secretly glad of the enforced rest. Some VERY up and down bits were possibly more than a cx bike is meant for. How the tandems got though I can't imagine! I got as far as time-trialling down the beach a second time, smokin' fools all the way  and back into the technical stuff when my rear mech decided to say goodbye to the hanger, take a trip around the cassette and smash into the front mech bringing my day to a very abrupt end!!!
So, it is a fun event, well worth getting to if you can. I might well be back next year... maybe single-speeding it?


----------



## oldroadman (25 Mar 2016)

The more I read about this race, the more I wish I had a local pop-up bike shop with loads of chains and transmission bits, things sand does not like and works like grinding paste, even dry.. Could be quite an earner!


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2016)

Looked a great event - hope to enter next year ;-) on a MTB !


View: http://youtu.be/i-xKGnlZvpw


----------



## SimonJKH (12 May 2016)

I finally got around to uploading my GoPro footage from the event.


----------

